# تصميم مشروع تخرج عن الية لقطع اللحوم



## ياسر ابراهيم حسن (8 فبراير 2009)

_ارجو المساعدة فى تصميم مشروع تخرج عن الية لقطع اللحوم أو كتاب عن السكاكيين المشكلة الصعبة فى تصميم الحد القاطع (السكاكيين) . _
_وجزاكم الله خيرا_​


----------

